# Good Stuff!



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I know many of us are concerned about treats from China. I too am constantly reading labels(Molly has allergies) Well yesterday I found 'Doggy Delights' steak & cheddar potatoe, made by a company named HealthPro Nutrition in the USA! Although Molly is not especially food driven she liked them! They have no additives,preserves,or by-products. No corn wheat or soy. Funny thing is, I found these at BigLots!!!! They look like human cookies for those of you who have dogs that think human food is to die for!!!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Went to their web site today & then called them .....the treats Molly liked weren't on the site so I asked & they said they'd be available online in 10 days They have a few other things that look yummy too AND not too pricey! Oh I hope my girl appreciates the things I do just to make her happy....hahahaah!


----------

